# One Month Sober!



## capecrew (May 5, 2010)

One month sober and my SA has all but dissappeared. Got a job, and about to move out of the shelter!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations! You've got a lot of guts and determination to have come so far.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Allright!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! That is really amazing progress!

I found that when I quit drinking, my SA got way worse (cuz I'd always used alcohol as a social crutch). Why do you think yours got better when you stopped drinking?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

great job! keep it up


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats, way to go!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

capecrew said:


> One month sober and my SA has all but dissappeared. Got a job, and about to move out of the shelter!


Congratulations, CapeCrew! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good for you that's a tough one to overcome.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:boogie:boogie:clap:clap:yay:yay:high5:hs:banana

That Rocks.... Keep up the great work, I know it isn't easy but it's so worth it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations!

A month is a big step. Keep it up!


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, that is an incredible accomplishment!! I wish you the best in the future!


----------



## Opus113 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's awesome man!! thanks for sharing the encouragement!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well done mate! Keep up the good work.

God, one full month sober. Yer lucky ya dont live in ireland!


----------



## neeko (Aug 9, 2010)

That is how it starts. Keep it up, even if you gotta sit through those fiending times.


----------

